# What can i do to avoid refrigerating ganache



## sweety80 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello,
I want to make truffles n sell them, like how godiva or lindt does? I have read that the less liquid we use and if we dont refirigerate we get a firmer ganache.

So should i be using just butter instead of cream? If i dont use cream wont it compromise for the taste of the truffles? What can i do to avaid keepin it in fridge?

How can i make truffles in such a way, that i dont need to refrigerate and it stay packed withiut melting for long.


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

You need to do some more research on butter and cream ganaches. You can make a ganaches using either cream, butter, or both. Butter ganache is typically piped, while cream ganache can be piped, slabbed, or piped into shells, I dont think ive ever really seen butter ganache slabbed. You really should never need to refrigerate the ganache, if its not firming up at room temp. You may not be using tempered when making your ganache, in that case you will need to put it in the fridge to help firm up, the cocoa butter won't crystallized right and it will be a little problematic to handle. Check out the book Chocolates and Confections, you'll find all the formulas and methods you need, but I think if you get a reliable formula you know works, use tempered chocolate for your ganaches, in addition to having your work environment the proper temp (can't work with chocolate in a warm room) you'll get it down.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sweety80 (Sep 21, 2012)

Thank you..I will get the book and do more reserach...i guess working on it helps us know more. I just wanted to know how scientifically it works...thank you once again.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Hate to ask this, but will you be doing this from home (unlicensed) or maybe under a cottage law?

If the first please, please check into an incubator kitchen and be extra sure you carry enough insurance to protect everything you own from being awarded to an unhappy customer!

* the link is only one of many that feature Torres...


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Start looking at the books and ingredient labels.  F'rinstance Lindt "lindor" balls.  What's in there?  No cream, no butter, there are fats, but not dairy.

You're right about water, the more that's in a recipie, the quicker it spoils.  Whipping cream is 33% butterfat, what's the rest?  Butter is 82% butterfat, what's the rest?  Booze, say a commercial baker's rum is 40-60% (80-120 proof), what's the rest?

hope this helps you get started....


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

In addition to Chocolates and Confections, check out Notters book, The Art of the Chocolatier. Once you have down your basic formula, things will get easier for you.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

